

Human octocopter/hoverboard sets world record - yish
http://www.reviewjournal.com/life/technology/future-closes-hoverboard-world-record-video

======
Retr0spectrum
That's very impressive. I'd love to know more about the motors and batteries
being used.

It seems very dangerous though. If something went wrong those props could tear
him to shreads.

